# Tetradecadiaversary



## Northerner (May 26, 2022)

Today is my Tetradecadiaversary!   So, I ask myself, what have I learned in the 14 years since my Type 1 diagnosis?





Basal, bolus, MDI, pancreas, pen and pump,
That lipohypertrophy is a way of saying ‘lump’,
A plethora of ‘-opathies’ affecting eyes and feet,
That there’s no carbs to talk about in any type of meat,
And macula, that’s vernacular for the bit that helps me see
The thirty one gauge needle on the pen in front of me…
And how does all that glucose get in each and every cell,
And answering the question of just how does Lantus smell?
That cake is not forbidden, and some chocolate is OK,
Accepting there’s no cure as yet, and ‘it’ won’t go away,
But what I’ve learned beyond all this, a priceless thing for me,
Is I don’t need to feel alone – I have the D.O.C!


----------



## Gwynn (May 26, 2022)

I like this poem. Thanks. Levity is good. Made me laugh.


----------



## Flower (May 26, 2022)

Fab poem @Northerner 

Wishing you all the very best on your tetradecadiaversary.  Battenburg for tea perchance?


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2022)

Flower said:


> Fab poem @Northerner
> 
> Wishing you all the very best on your tetradecadiaversary.  Battenburg for tea perchance?


I've started making my own cakes, so it's home made chocolate chip muffins


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 26, 2022)

Congratulations on the 14 years 

Serious question though.............. how the heck do you get 14 candles on each of those buns?


----------



## Sally71 (May 26, 2022)

Those cakes look well yummy!
Congratulations on reaching 14 years... if that’s the right word??
It will be 10 years for my daughter in July - don’t know where the time has gone!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 13, 2022)

Northerner said:


> I've started making my own cakes, so it's home made chocolate chip muffins
> 
> View attachment 21118


Yum yum! Clever you Northie. Enjoy!


----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 13, 2022)

I will have my Tetra-what you said next year so I will save /steal your clever poem . !!!
Carol


----------

